# Winchester vs. Savage



## deerhunter270

I am going to get a new gun in 300 WSM, and have narrowed it down to these two brands. What is your personal preference? What have you used that has been more accurate and reliable? I have had neither of these brands. I have only had Ruger. Thanks Deerhunter270


----------



## NotaVegetarian

With out hesitation Winchester over Savage.  I have several Winchester model 70 excellent rifles.  I have one savage its OK but not in the class as the Winchester.  It could be me, or my choice actually it is my choice Winchester.  Now don’t get me wrong I like my Weatherby’s too.  Let know what you decide.....


----------



## deerhunter270

If I get a Winchester I am thinking about getting the Winchester M70 Super Shadow.


----------



## CAL

I have had neither of those brands either.My preference would be a Remington.In my part of the country,nobody uses Winchester or Savage.


----------



## dbodkin

I've got all three..  My opinions are:


1. Savage $ Cheap  Accurate  good accu-trigger if not install an after market.
2. Winchester Well Made Accurate with a little work I like their safety $$$
3. Remington Accurate I like their stock trigger  Quality more $$$

any choice you made will be fine I'm sure....


----------



## Buzz

I think the standard Winchester M70 with the pre64 type extractor is a nicer rifle than a Savage, but I doubt it would be any more accurate.  Savage rifles are very very accurate.  FWIW, for the same price - I'd take a M70 over a Remington 700 every day of the week.

Cal - you must be in a strange part of the country if nobody uses a Winchester or Savage.


----------



## LKennamer

*Winchester*

I like the Savage for it's price, but when it comes to big guns...go with the Winchester.  My three main hunting guns are a Model 70 for deer and such, a 101 O/U for upland, and a SuperX2 for waterfowl.  The only odd one is my Browning Citori for turkeys, but it was my grandfather's...it stays until I can pass it on to one of my kids!


----------



## Craig Knight

*WSM Rifle*

Have both types of rifles mentioned ,Savage does seem to have a great set up with the new Accu Trigger and are some of the most accurate out of the box rifles you can buy. I also love my Model 70 in 300,it is plenty accurate,mand for a factory trigger its not too bad. If I was going to buy a new rifle though Savage would get my money, and as soon as they come out with the new .325 WSMcartridge in a Weather Warrior series rifles, I'll let ya'll knowhow it shoots.


----------



## leoparddog

If you ever pick up a copy of Gun Test Magazine (kinda like a Consumer Reports Mag for guns - no advertising) they've always rated the Savage very highly.  Savage (and the new Accu-trigger) receive high marks for accuracy, and trigger and most especially cost.  The downside of the Savage? Its just not as pretty a rifle.  They don't use high dollar walnut, and their fit and finish might be just a bit lower quality than Rem or Win.  

If you're into toting a good looking rifle, get a Winchester or a Remington - they'll shoot just fine and you can spend an extra $50 getting the trigger tuned.  If you are cost conscious and not into the beauty thing, get a Savage, and spend the savings on a better scope.


----------



## duckbill

It really depends on what your looking for in a rifle.  Otherwise, this is a "Ford vs. Chevy" discussion.  If your looking for an inexpensive workhorse accurate rifle, get the Savage with Accutrigger.  If you want a good rifle with a few more options and a better look and feel, get the Winchester.  It also comes down to how much you want to spend.  If I was going cheap, I'd take the Savage over the Shadow.  If I wanted to spend a little more, I'd get the Mod 70 Classic Featherweight(sweet rifle).  Of course, if money isn't the issue, I would not limit myself to those 2 brands.


----------



## Larry Rooks

Winchester all the way.  Talking to severl gunsmith, I have been told that Savage barrels will be  shot out in about 6 boxes of amm and the accuracy will be gone.  That is 120 rounds of ammo and the barrel life gone according to them, and from past experience, I'll take their word


----------



## Buzz

Larry Rooks said:
			
		

> Winchester all the way.  Talking to severl gunsmith, I have been told that Savage barrels will be  shot out in about 6 boxes of amm and the accuracy will be gone.  That is 120 rounds of ammo and the barrel life gone according to them, and from past experience, I'll take their word



I don't think I would trust a gunsmith that made that sort of ridiculous statement.   The general consensus among smiths I've used over the years and from posts from some of the big boys on Accurate Reloading is that Savage spends a disproportional amount of money on the barrel and consequently has one of the better factory tubes.  Owning about a dozen Savage rifles over the years, I can tell you that you that somebody's pulling your leg.   Sure you will run into an occasional dud, but there is no way anybody would make a rifle barrel that with normal care is shot out at 120 rounds.   About the only criticism I could put on Savage barrels is they take longer to break in than some other barrels.   

I have a Savage 110 in .25-06 that after 1500 max velocity rounds will still shoot 1.25" groups - _at 300 yards._   My 111 in .250 Savage is shooting in the 0.3's at 100 yards after about 1200 rounds.   The other two I currently own shoot around 5/8” groups at 100 yards with far less rounds through them.


----------



## Dustin Pate

I have a Savage 110 .243. It is without a doubt a shooter. It is the ONLY rifle that I use deer hunting. No problem at all grouping it.


----------



## Gone Fishin

Buy the lesser expensive gun and put that money you save towards a better scope.  Somone else said it but it is well worth saying again.  

I have also heard good things about the Howa rifles.  Anyone on Woody's site use one of these.


----------



## beginnersluck

I agree with GONEFISHING. I own a Winchester 270 wsm and my brother has a savage 270.  I can't tell much of a difference.  I just like mine b/c it fits comfortably.  Both are about the same price, same quality...just pick the one that feels best to you.


----------



## stumpman

neither i would buy a remington, sako, or tikka over either one of those.


----------



## duckbill

Larry,
It takes 100 shots to break one in  .  Are you sure you heard them Smitty's correctly?


----------



## NotaVegetarian

Excellent choice, this shows you have good taste in firearms.  You will be very pleased with this rifle.  What caliber are you selecting?  Are you going for one of the short magnums?  I hope it is something in a .30 caliber or larger, they are some of my favorites.


----------



## deerhunter270

NotaVegetarian said:
			
		

> Excellent choice, this shows you have good taste in firearms.  You will be very pleased with this rifle.  What caliber are you selecting?  Are you going for one of the short magnums?  I hope it is something in a .30 caliber or larger, they are some of my favorites.


 
 I am going to get it in 300 WSM.


----------



## NotaVegetarian

Another excellent choice.  What type of scope are thinking of mounting on top?


----------



## deerhunter270

NotaVegetarian said:
			
		

> Another excellent choice.  What type of scope are thinking of mounting on top?



 Leupold Vari Xll in 3x9x40mm. I am still not absolutelty sure if I am going to get a Winchester. I really like that accutrigger on the Savage, and I wanted stainless and synthetic(All Weather Series). The Winchester Super Shadow is blued and synthetic. I want stainless because it is better in rainy weather, and you don't have to worry about cleaning it that much if it gets a little wet.


----------



## NotaVegetarian

One more wise decision on the scope, that will accent the .300WSM very well.  Remember if use good equipment, practice with your equipment, the more familiar you are with your equipment the more accurate and proficient you will be.


----------



## LKennamer

*Ditto on the trigger tune*

I agree with the extra dough on getting the trigger tuned by a gunsmith.  My Model 70 shot good out of the box, but after tuning it's silky smooth with a crisp break...not too light, not too heavy.  Doesn't make much difference on the bench, but it does in the woods.


----------



## 308 WIN

*Winchester!!!!!*

For The Money, You Cant Beat The Winchester Model 70! It Is, In My Opinion, The Best Bolt Action Rifle You Can Buy For Less Than $1000! As For More Than $1000, I Dont Have A Clue, So Winchester Is All I Have Or Will Ever Use In A Bolt Action Centerfire.


----------



## stumpman

more than a thousand would be SAKO SAKO SAKO all the way.


----------

